# les autres utilisations du mac mini



## fanou (3 Février 2005)

Voila, j'ai mon mini depuis 2 jours, pas d'ecran sur lequel le brancher (cf mes aventures avec le convertisseur ADC->DVI) donc je l'ai reconverti.
Il peut servir de très joli sous bock, pour épater vos amis:







Au diner il se transforme en dessous de plat, apres on peut mettre en valeur des fleurs...






J'ai pensé au bloc note mais il faut que je trouve un feutre effaçable.






Truc de fou :un jour je vais peut être le brancher à un écran !

Mes problèmes la


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Une vraie merde quoi...

Au lieu de chercher à épater la galerie, apple devrait plutôt chercher à fabriquer au même prix que les autres.

Tout est là, ça peut être mieux tant qu'on veut, c'est plus cher, est confidentiel parce que plus cher...

Inutile donc.

Sauf si on est maquettiste en free lance biensur... mais apparement c'est un corps de métier qui n'a que peu d'influence sur l'économie mondiale.

Non j'suis pas énervé, mais à part Garage band j'arrive pas à trouver de vraie raison de switcher...


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie merde quoi...
> 
> Au lieu de chercher à épater la galerie, apple devrait plutôt chercher à fabriquer au même prix que les autres.
> 
> ...



:mouais: Heu... Il est où le petit mot ou le smiley qui indiquent le second degré ?
Le PC Dell de ton profil existe vraiment ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

J'accepte volontiers un 30 pouces apple pour l'image du fond de mon aquarium...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Heu... Il est où le petit mot ou le smiley qui indiquent le second degré ?
> Le PC Dell de ton profil existe vraiment ? :mouais:



Ah oui je t'assure, j'ai pas de mac...

J'ai un PC sous linux (avec un multiboot au cas ou pour certains truc sur windows...)

PS : J'ai Windows avec le SP2, un antivirus, j'utilise Firefox au lieu de IE, Thunderbird au lieu de outlook, Open Office au lieu MS office et aucun pb de virus...

Aucun jamais...

Sans rire...


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui je t'assure, j'ai pas de mac...
> 
> J'ai un PC sous linux (avec un multiboot au cas ou pour certains truc sur windows...)
> 
> ...



Je fais pas parti de ces fanatiques qui trouve "bien" ou "mal" d'avoir un mac ou pas...
Du moment que son choix convient à l'utilisateur, c'est l'essentiel : c'est qu'un outil, pas une fin en soi.

Je trouve que le mini est une bonne machine, je vois pas ce qu'on peut lui reprocher et en tout cas pas son prix. 
Mais bon, si on commence à parler de mac au bar, c'est plus le bar.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je fais pas parti de ces fanatiques qui trouve "bien" ou "mal" d'avoir un mac ou pas...
> Du moment que son choix convient à l'utilisateur, c'est l'essentiel : c'est qu'un outil, pas une fin en soi.
> 
> Je trouve que le mini est une bonne machine, je vois pas ce qu'on peut lui reprocher et en tout cas pas son prix.
> Mais bon, si on commence à parler de mac au bar, c'est plus le bar.



Mais si c'est son prix qu'lui reproche !!!

Justement !

Pour arriver à s'aligner ils ont fait peter l'écran, le clavier et la souris !!!!

C'est comme si Audi vendait bagnolles sans les roues pour s'aligner sur les prix de peugeot !!!

C'est pas ridicule, c'est grotesque.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ridicule, c'est grotesque.



C'est ridicule si l'acheteur croit réellement avoir moins cher qu'un PC.

Si il veut une petite machine design, si il est conscient qu'il va devoir rajouter pas mal d'option pour qu'il tourne bien (ram, airport,...), un écran dont le design s'accorde au mini (1000 euro pour le moins cher Apple) alors il sera content. 
Personnellement, je suis prêt à mettre plus d'argent(voir beaucoup plus) pour un design qui me plaît et Mac os X.


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais si c'est son prix qu'lui reproche !!!
> 
> Justement !
> 
> ...



Ils ont enlevé ecran et clavier-souris dans l'idée de le vendre à des gens qui ont déjà tout ça, qui veulent juste changer leur tour PC et essayer le mac sans trop investir.
Rien n'empêche d'acheter un ecran et clavier-souris à part, et on garde une machine à un bon prix, autour de 1000 euros.

Je vois pas ce qui est ridicule :mouais:.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais si c'est son prix qu'lui reproche !!!
> 
> Justement !
> 
> ...



Non pas grotesque mais très intelligent au contraire ..
Je viens de switcher vers un ImacG5 (la délivrance quoique tu en dises) et je me suis retouvé avec un clavier,une souris, un écran bons pour la poubelle.

Les malhonêtes sont plutôt les PCistes qui n'on pas encore compris cela ou plutot font semblant de ne pas comprendre pour gagner de l'argent!!

Euhhh ... si tu ne l'avais pas remarqué les grandes marques PC tels que Pakard-bell,hp et d'autres proposent depuis longtemps des tours sans écran ... seraient-ils devenus enfin raisonnables??   

Amicalement


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est ridicule si l'acheteur croit réellement avoir moins cher qu'un PC.
> 
> Si il veut une petite machine design, si il est conscient qu'il va devoir rajouter pas mal d'option pour qu'il tourne bien (ram, airport,...), un écran dont le design s'accorde au mini (1000 euro pour le moins cher Apple) alors il sera content.
> Personnellement, je suis prêt à mettre plus d'argent(voir beaucoup plus) pour un design qui me plaît et Mac os X.



plus d'argent pas trop con c'est l'Imac..


----------



## raphpascual (3 Février 2005)

A défaut de sa moitié, Il pourra aussi trouver sa place dans une cuisine comme chauffe plats d&#8217;appoint :rateau:


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

Fanou : marrantes tes photos 
J'espére que tu résoudras ton problème d'ecran rapidement !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non pas grotesque mais très intelligent au contraire ..
> Je viens de switcher vers un ImacG5 (la délivrance quoique tu en dises) et je me suis retouvé avec un clavier,une souris, un écran bons pour la poubelle.
> 
> Les malhonêtes sont plutôt les PCistes qui n'on pas encore compris cela ou plutot font semblant de ne pas comprendre pour gagner de l'argent!!
> ...



On vend des pC sans écran depuis toujours...

la différence essentielle, c'est que quand t'as un PC, avoir un écran gris blanc ou jaune tu t'en cagues...

Pas du tout pareil quand tu commences à avoir une machine pas trop moche... mais ça c'est ce que je pense... moi... le mac mini m'a interessé pendant un quart d' heure, le temps de lire les caractéristiques...


----------



## jeromemac (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui je t'assure, j'ai pas de mac...
> 
> J'ai un PC sous linux (avec un multiboot au cas ou pour certains truc sur windows...)
> 
> ...



encore un qui est contre tout ce que fait microsoft, mais qui a quand meme windows pour faire comme tout le monde... 

pas de raison de switcher ou tu cherche pas à en avoir... franchement moi je vois pas ce que pourait m'apporter le pc que le mac m'apporte... à part les jeux je vois pas ce qui me ferai choisir un pc... pour faire "comme tout le monde" que c'est bato comme argument... avec mon mac et mon osx je fais du mac et du unix sans multiboot, je peu me prendre les magazine linux magazine et presque tout compiler et utiliser des logiciels linux... un pc pour avoir QUE windows.... ou alors linux mais en rebootant ... voit pas l'interet... non franchement aucun !!


----------



## raphpascual (3 Février 2005)

"avoir un écran gris blanc ou jaune tu t'en cagues..."
je dirais mieux: tu t'en cagues...carrément!!!


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> encore un qui est contre tout ce que fait microsoft, mais qui a quand meme windows pour faire comme tout le monde...
> 
> pas de raison de switcher ou tu cherche pas à en avoir... franchement moi je vois pas ce que pourait m'apporter le pc que le mac m'apporte... à part les jeux je vois pas ce qui me ferai choisir un pc... pour faire "comme tout le monde" que c'est bato comme argument... avec mon mac et mon osx je fais du mac et du unix sans multiboot, je peu me prendre les magazine linux magazine et presque tout compiler et utiliser des logiciels linux... un pc pour avoir QUE windows.... ou alors linux mais en rebootant ... voit pas l'interet... non franchement aucun !!



Pfff... :mouais:
Relis un peu les posts avant de t'enflammer.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> encore un qui est contre tout ce que fait microsoft, mais qui a quand meme windows pour faire comme tout le monde...
> 
> pas de raison de switcher ou tu cherche pas à en avoir... franchement moi je vois pas ce que pourait m'apporter le pc que le mac m'apporte... à part les jeux je vois pas ce qui me ferai choisir un pc... pour faire "comme tout le monde" que c'est bato comme argument... avec mon mac et mon osx je fais du mac et du unix sans multiboot, je peu me prendre les magazine linux magazine et presque tout compiler et utiliser des logiciels linux... un pc pour avoir QUE windows.... ou alors linux mais en rebootant ... voit pas l'interet... non franchement aucun !!



ça faisait longtemps, il est a l'affut lui...dés que ça parle windows il attaque...

C'est bien.

Linux c'est par curiosité malsaine que j'y suis venu, et un peu par masochisme que j'y suis resté...
L'open source c'est un peu par conviction.

Windows, ça marche, les pbs que j'avais avant (krystof pourrait témoigner...) ne sont dus qu'à une méconnaissance crasse du système.

Maintenant je n'en ai plus aucun (j'insiste...) AUCUN !!

Pour ce qui est de faire comme tout le monde, tu as l'impression que je fais comme tout le monde là ???


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> plus d'argent pas trop con c'est l'Imac..



Je suis d'accord avec toi.  Mais bon, je comprend que certain l'achète.
Tant qu'il ne me dise pas "parce que c'est moins cher", je comprend.


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> encore un qui est contre tout ce que fait microsoft, mais qui a quand meme windows pour faire comme tout le monde...
> 
> pas de raison de switcher ou tu cherche pas à en avoir... franchement moi je vois pas ce que pourait m'apporter le pc que le mac m'apporte... à part les jeux je vois pas ce qui me ferai choisir un pc... pour faire "comme tout le monde" que c'est bato comme argument... avec mon mac et mon osx je fais du mac et du unix sans multiboot, je peu me prendre les magazine linux magazine et presque tout compiler et utiliser des logiciels linux... un pc pour avoir QUE windows.... ou alors linux mais en rebootant ... voit pas l'interet... non franchement aucun !!


dsl mais tu voi on a inventé des programe permetant d'émuler des autre os sous windows donc pas besion de rebouter


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> dsl mais tu voi on a inventé des programe permetant d'émuler des autre os sous windows donc pas besion de rebouter



tu devrais donner une rodenbach a jeromemac, ça pourrai être drôle  :love:


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

De toute facon je trouve que le hardware est mieux chez pc et le OS est mieux chez mac


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon je trouve que le hardware est mieux chez pc et le OS est mieux chez mac



j'envoye la première partie a qui tu sais ?


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> envoyer la première partie a qui tu sais


C'est a dire


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> C'est a dire



non rien  :rateau:


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

va jusqu'





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> non rien  :rateau:


va jusqu'au bout de tes pensée vilain sinon je le di a modernthingd
lol


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> va jusqu'
> va jusqu'au bout de tes pensée vilain sinon je le di a modernthingd
> lol



même pas peur  :rateau: enfin ou je suis planqué je risque rien :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps, il est a l'affut lui...dés que ça parle windows il attaque...
> 
> C'est bien.
> 
> ...



Merci de préciser que windows n'est à la portée que des meilleurs
Heureusement que pour les autres il y a Apple !!    

Bien à toi


----------



## jeromemac (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps, il est a l'affut lui...dés que ça parle windows il attaque...
> 
> C'est bien.
> 
> ...



moi c'est bien j'utilise mon mac sans connaitre le système, ça marche point. après si je veux fouiller pour un peu beaucoup bidouiller ben on peut pour s'amuser, sur pc on bidouille pas pour le fun, c'est simplement pour que ça marche, c'est carrement l'inverse, mais c'est vrai que quand t'as tout bien bidouiller et que tu reste (comme les 3/4  des gens) a faire toujours la meme chose, sans trop installer et surtout sans désinstaller ben ça marche effectivement....


----------



## jeromemac (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> même pas peur  :rateau: enfin ou je suis planqué je risque rien :love:



planqué tu vas voir comme j'va te dénicher moi !! héhéhé


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

Windows c de la M**** sa vaux meme pas le coup detre utilisé n plus sa plante tout le temps

pour sa je prefere Mac OS X


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est bien j'utilise mon mac sans connaitre le système, ça marche point. après si je veux fouiller pour un peu beaucoup bidouiller ben on peut pour s'amuser, sur pc on bidouille pas pour le fun, c'est simplement pour que ça marche, c'est carrement l'inverse, mais c'est vrai que quand t'as tout bien bidouiller et que tu reste (comme les 3/4  des gens) a faire toujours la meme chose, sans trop installer et surtout sans désinstaller ben ça marche effectivement....


La preuve : y a des forums techniques ici ou les gens doivent bidouiller pour que ça remarche. Va voir.


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> planqué tu vas voir comme j'va te dénicher moi !! héhéhé


 va y sort le de son trou que lon rigole un peu


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Windows c de la M**** sa vaux meme pas le coup detre utilisé n plus sa plante tout le temps
> 
> pour sa je prefere Mac OS X



et tout ces PC, tu les bazarde quand ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Windows c de la M**** sa vaux meme pas le coup detre utilisé n plus sa plante tout le temps
> 
> pour sa je prefere Mac OS X



Windows plante moins que ton orthographe. 

Windows ne plante pas si souvent. Je sais pourquoi je préfère mac et je sais aussi pourquoi je dis pas de pareilles conneries.


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> va y sort le de son trou que lon rigole un peu



enfin toi tu a plus de chance de réussir que lui


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Windows c de la M**** sa vaux meme pas le coup detre utilisé n plus sa plante tout le temps
> 
> pour sa je prefere Mac OS X



Ca, c'est du beau post. J'aime.

Personellemnt, j'aurai plutôt dit "Winedause sai pipicacaprout boudin".

C'est tout aussi constructif.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> va y sort le de son trou que lon rigole un peu


Toi aussi t'as chargé ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est du beau post. J'aime.
> 
> Personellemnt, j'aurai plutôt dit "Winedause sai pipicacaprout boudin".
> 
> C'est tout aussi constructif.


Mè en pluce ca plante tous le tant !


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Windows plante moins que ton orthographe.
> 
> Windows ne plante pas si souvent. Je sais pourquoi je préfère mac et je sais aussi pourquoi je dis pas de pareilles conneries.



Pour l'orthographe je suis d'acord 
mais pour windows en ten qu'utilisateur, je sais quand meme bien que sa planter assez  souvant a cause de bete dconnerie ou d'incompatibiliter en vers des programmes.


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Windows plante moins que ton orthographe.
> 
> Windows ne plante pas si souvent. Je sais pourquoi je préfère mac et je sais aussi pourquoi je dis pas de pareilles conneries.



Ouais, c'est ce genre de phrase que je cherchais. Je trouvais pas...

Ah aussi, SM : je tenais à te dire que j'ai eu une des plus grandes honte de ma vie à cause de ta signature...


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Et moi je sais pourquoi je dis LE mac ou LES macs, parce que c'est pas un nom de famille bordel de merde   
"Chez Apple" pas "chez Mac", ça sonne comme "chez Leon" (un petit blanc sec !)


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> mais pour windows en ten qu'utilisateur, je sais quand meme bien que sa planter assez  souvant a cause de bete dconnerie ou d'incompatibiliter en vers des programmes.



santé ! (après on va croire que c'est moi qui troll  )


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est bien j'utilise mon mac sans connaitre le système, ça marche point. après si je veux fouiller pour un peu beaucoup bidouiller ben on peut pour s'amuser, sur pc on bidouille pas pour le fun, c'est simplement pour que ça marche, c'est carrement l'inverse, mais c'est vrai que quand t'as tout bien bidouiller et que tu reste (comme les 3/4 des gens) a faire toujours la meme chose, sans trop installer et surtout sans désinstaller ben ça marche effectivement....



ok ok je m'incline devant pléthore d'arguments...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'orthographe je suis d'acord
> mais pour windows en ten qu'utilisateur, je sais quand meme bien que sa planter assez  souvant a cause de bete dconnerie ou d'incompatibiliter en vers des programmes.


 et tu crois qu'ici y a pas plein de monde confronté à windows ? tu fais des raccourcis toi....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ok ok je m'incline devant pléthore d'arguments...


zip...


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'as chargé ?



Héhé faut bien l'embéter un petit peu se Macinside hein


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Héhé faut bien l'embéter un petit peu se Macinside hein



note : envoyer ce message a qui de droit


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ... L'open source c'est un peu par conviction.
> ...



Un peu comme le Mac quoi...


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et tu crois qu'ici y a pas plein de monde confronté à windows ? tu fais des raccourcis toi....


pour les racourcis normaux pas telement mais les racoucis clavier la je nutilise que sa.


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

Je vous laisse la fatigue me guete pi demain jai cours tres tot


----------



## jeromemac (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ok ok je m'incline devant pléthore d'arguments...


ose prétendre que pour windows tu branche et ça marche !! ose !! et ji te botte le cul tous les jours pendant 10 ans !! je bosse toute la journée à faire de la conf de pc alors SVP arreté.... on s'es frotté à windows 2003 c'est une HORREUR se système !! et le service Pack2 de XP je connais plus de client ayant eu de problème après l'avoir installé que l'inverse !! 
je n'aurais jamais cru dire ça mais vive NT 4.0 !! un truc qui etait chiant à configurer mais au moins ta config ne changeais pas toute seul ....


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je vous laisse la fatigue me guete pi demain jai cours tres tot



hop au dodo, et éteint moi ce PC, je l'entend jusqu'a chez moi


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ose prétendre que pour windows tu branche et ça marche !! ose !! et ji te botte le cul tous les jours pendant 10 ans !! je bosse toute la journée à faire de la conf de pc alors SVP arreté.... on s'es frotté à windows 2003 c'est une HORREUR se système !! et le service Pack2 de XP je connais plus de client ayant eu de problème après l'avoir installé que l'inverse !!
> je n'aurais jamais cru dire ça mais vive NT 4.0 !! un truc qui etait chiant à configurer mais au moins ta config ne changeais pas toute seul ....



Je bosse dans une entreprise, et un domaine trés trés trés trés trés trés trés à la pointe, on est encore sur NT4, cette année on passe à XP, chez nous les mecs qui décident ça se trompent pas souvent...


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ose prétendre que pour windows tu branche et ça marche !! ose !! et ji te botte le cul tous les jours pendant 10 ans !! je bosse toute la journée à faire de la conf de pc alors SVP arreté.... on s'es frotté à windows 2003 c'est une HORREUR se système !! et le service Pack2 de XP je connais plus de client ayant eu de problème après l'avoir installé que l'inverse !!
> je n'aurais jamais cru dire ça mais vive NT 4.0 !! un truc qui etait chiant à configurer mais au moins ta config ne changeais pas toute seul ....



Windows 2000 n'est pas mauvais  du tout il est comme NT 4
mais parcontre pour le SP2 tu a raison c la cata sa plante avec tout aucune compatibilitée


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse dans une entreprise, et un domaine trés trés trés trés trés trés trés à la pointe, on est encore sur NT4, cette année on passe à XP, chez nous les mecs qui décident ça se trompent pas souvent...



Faut voir aussi que le support NT4 c'est fini cette année...


----------



## nato kino (3 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est ridicule si l'acheteur croit réellement avoir moins cher qu'un PC.
> 
> Si il veut une petite machine design, si il est conscient qu'il va devoir rajouter pas mal d'option pour qu'il tourne bien (ram, airport,...), un écran dont le design s'accorde au mini (1000 euro pour le moins cher Apple) alors il sera content.
> Personnellement, je suis prêt à mettre plus d'argent(voir beaucoup plus) pour un design qui me plaît et Mac os X.



Toi, on te proposerait une Ferrari avec un moteur de 2 CV que tu la refuserais pas, juste parce que le design est top hype !! :rateau: 

_Il n'y a pas que des pommes, il y a aussi des poires._  

Blague à part, tous les possesseurs de powermac n'ont pas d'écran apple, loin de là.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Windows 2000 n'est pas mauvais  du tout il est comme NT 4
> mais parcontre pour le SP2 tu a raison c la cata sa plante avec tout aucune compatibilitée



Nan, ça déconne si on a le Sp1 d'installé et qu'on ajoute le SP2.


----------



## theozdevil (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop au dodo, et éteint moi ce PC, je l'entend jusqu'a chez moi


pi dabor sa fais pas de bruite c le portable. et proute!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir aussi que le support NT4 c'est fini cette année...



Ben vu que le support de minidoux, ils sont juste là pour expliquer qu'en cas de problème, c'est pas la faute de leur soft, qu'il faut chercher ailleurs, c'est pas une grande perte.


----------



## rezba (4 Février 2005)

C'est marrant, en lisant ce fil, je n'arrive pas à déterminer à quel moment précis il a atterri dans le bar.
Enfin, ça n'a pas grande importance. Depuis le début, peut-être.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais si c'est son prix qu'lui reproche !!!
> 
> Justement !
> 
> ...



Yep, c'est en partie vrai ce que tu dis là, tout à fait même, c'est un tour de passe passe, mais des comme ça j'en veux tous les jours, surtout de 1,3 kg, silencieux et design, avec des perfs excellentes, quoi que puissent en dire ses détracteurs.

Le seul truc que je retiens moi, c'est qu'avant avec mon pouvoir d'achat de prolo, si je voulais un mac, bah je devais attendre un renouvellement de gamme pour prendre l'ancienne (et bon, 1250 euros quand même) ou alors me taper un tout en un, non merci j'ai déjà donné, c'est très bien, mais c'est pas ce que je veux. Bah là avec le mac mini, pour 500 euros j'ai un mac de bureau que je peux presque mettre dans ma poche, suffisamment puissant pour faire ce que je veux (largement assez puissant pour les 3/4 des gens). C'est ça un positionnement produit, celui d'apple est suffisamment bien rodé, fourbe et complexe pour que vous le sachiez quand même depuis le temps (cf les 256 mo soudés sur les PB 12, un exemple parmis d'autres).

C'est toujours le même prix certes, mais en même temps bah ça devient accessible, c'est tordu mais c'est un fait et c'est un accès à OSX qu'on a, pas à la hype apple ou je sais pas quoi. Moi qui veux pas de portable comme machine principale, qui trouve mon PM un peu lourd et bruyant, bah je trouve que le mac mini est génial et j'en veux un.

Dommage que j'ai un putain d'écran ADC !!!!!!! Et c'est pas un apple... :mouais:

Avant c'était : "ouai je prendrais bien un mac, mais j'ai que 1000 euros et je veux pas de tout en un" bah maintenant y a le mini mac, c'est tout.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toi, on te proposerait une Ferrari avec un moteur de 2 CV que tu la refuserais pas, juste parce que le design est top hype !! :rateau:
> 
> _Il n'y a pas que des pommes, il y a aussi des poires._
> 
> Blague à part, tous les possesseurs de powermac n'ont pas d'écran apple, loin de là.



Et puis il est trop bon marché pour être branché le mac mini, on en verra trop. 
Il aurait fallut qu'il soit à 1500 euros pour qu'il m'intéresse.


----------



## jeromemac (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Windows 2000 n'est pas mauvais  du tout il est comme NT 4
> mais parcontre pour le SP2 tu a raison c la cata sa plante avec tout aucune compatibilitée



STTTOOOPPPP !! NT4 n'a absolument rien avoir avec 2000.... mais alors rien, ça doit etre le seul système que microsoft à commencer (car c'etait pas des employé microsoft qui l'ont fait) mais qui n'ont pas réussi à péréniser car ils sont trop nul... windows 2000 c'est du 98 avec quelque truc NT dedans... en gros ils ont rajouté la notion de service dans 2000 ... mais après c'est une horreur, la moindre config réseau qui n'etait pas trop compliqué avec NT (bon fo s'y connaitre quand meme...   ) alors la c'est la chianlit !!! et je peut t'en donner des d'exemple qui ont foutu le bordel alors qu'avec Nt ça ne serai jamais arrivé....


----------



## jeromemac (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse dans une entreprise, et un domaine trés trés trés trés trés trés trés à la pointe, on est encore sur NT4, cette année on passe à XP, chez nous les mecs qui décident ça se trompent pas souvent...



ce que tu sais peut etre pas, c'est qu'on est obligé d'évolué parce que NT n'est plus supporté, et surtout tu passe à Xp parce que 2000 ne l'es plus non plus depuis cette année.... rien avoir avec un quelquonque savoir ou connaissance de tes dirigeant.... je te souhaite bien du courage, car  nous on s'en mort les doigt de ne plus avoir NT, et surtout de se dire qu'on va passer à Xp et 2003 alors la !! cata !! je sent qu'on va bien se faire chier... car déja on se fait chier avec les mecs qui veulent absolument mettre du Xp et 2003


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu sais peut etre pas, c'est qu'on est obligé d'évolué parce que NT n'est plus supporté, et surtout tu passe à Xp parce que 2000 ne l'es plus non plus depuis cette année.... rien avoir avec un quelquonque savoir ou connaissance de tes dirigeant.... je te souhaite bien du courage, car nous on s'en mort les doigt de ne plus avoir NT, et surtout de se dire qu'on va passer à Xp et 2003 alors la !! cata !! je sent qu'on va bien se faire chier... car déja on se fait chier avec les mecs qui veulent absolument mettre du Xp et 2003


 
T'as pas lu tous mes posts...

Pas grave.


----------



## fanou (4 Février 2005)

Bon les mec on est au bar, pas au forum d'empoigne.
Bon j'ai reçu mon ecran ce matin (commandé mercredi soir !!!)  
Je vais pouvoir tester mon dessous de plat.
vous avez pollué mon post avec vos conneries de guéguerre puérile  .
Z'avez pas HONTE ??????????:hein:
allez vous battre ailleurs !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

nan... je suis bien là.

et pas de geguere avec moi, moi c'est la guerre totale...


----------



## fanou (4 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, en lisant ce fil, je n'arrive pas à déterminer à quel moment précis il a atterri dans le bar.
> Enfin, ça n'a pas grande importance. Depuis le début, peut-être.


Je l'ai mis direct dans le bar pour tenter un début de déconne, et c'est parti en vrille directement...
"Alors xp ça pue et mac os c'est super cool d'abord" 
des nostalgiques du cours primaire ?


----------



## rezba (4 Février 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai mis direct dans le bar pour tenter un début de déconne, et c'est parti en vrille directement...
> "Alors xp ça pue et mac os c'est super cool d'abord"
> des nostalgiques du cours primaire ?



Ah ! 
En fait, je me demandais qui était venu sur les terres de l'autre : sonnyboy furetant dans Réagissez, ou jeromemac utilisant son toujours très performant moteur de recherche anti-windows et atterrissant dans le Bar...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai mis direct dans le bar pour tenter un début de déconne, et c'est parti en vrille directement...
> "Alors xp ça pue et mac os c'est super cool d'abord"
> des nostalgiques du cours primaire ?


 
Cherche pas d'excuse bidon, c'est un sujet polémique à la con et c'est tout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse dans une entreprise, et un domaine trés trés trés trés trés trés trés à la pointe





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, le boulot, je m'assoie dessus


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

>


 
  

Tu l'as pris ou le coup du boulot, j'ai oublié !!

Ceci dit c'est vrai que je commence à avoir une situation bien assise...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pris ou le coup du boulot, j'ai oublié !!
> 
> Ceci dit c'est vrai que je commence à avoir une situation bien assise...



100% pur fake, disons que tu AURAIS PU le dire.

J'ai pas pu me retenir.


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> STTTOOOPPPP !! NT4 n'a absolument rien avoir avec 2000.... mais alors rien, ça doit etre le seul système que microsoft à commencer (car c'etait pas des employé microsoft qui l'ont fait) mais qui n'ont pas réussi à péréniser car ils sont trop nul... windows 2000 c'est du 98 avec quelque truc NT dedans... en gros ils ont rajouté la notion de service dans 2000 ... mais après c'est une horreur, la moindre config réseau qui n'etait pas trop compliqué avec NT (bon fo s'y connaitre quand meme...  ) alors la c'est la chianlit !!! et je peut t'en donner des d'exemple qui ont foutu le bordel alors qu'avec Nt ça ne serai jamais arrivé....



Ce qui fais la fiabilité d'un os c le noyau et le noyau de 2000 c le meme que celui de NT4
donc ta quand meme la base de NT 4:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

Voilà qu'ils deviennent tricheurs les bougres...


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> pi dabor sa fais pas de bruite c le portable. et proute!!!



et critique pas mon 12"


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui fais la fiabilité d'un os c le noyau et le noyau de 2000 c le meme que celui de NT4
> donc ta quand meme la base de NT 4:rateau:



Par contre, les bases de l'orthographe ...


----------



## jeromemac (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas lu tous mes posts...
> 
> Pas grave.



non pas le temps, et ça me gonfle d'attendre que le "multitache" du pc de mon boulot veuille bien me rendre la main pour naviguer quand je test des applis... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les bases de l'orthographe ...



on a du aller a la même école


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

Donne lui quand même un coup de kiki, me dit mon pere...


----------



## jeromemac (4 Février 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Bon les mec on est au bar, pas au forum d'empoigne.
> Bon j'ai reçu mon ecran ce matin (commandé mercredi soir !!!)
> Je vais pouvoir tester mon dessous de plat.
> vous avez pollué mon post avec vos conneries de guéguerre puérile  .
> ...



tu crois qu'ils y'avait penser à ça apple, que ça pourrait servir de dessous de plat...??...  

a quand le trousseau de jeune marié avec des macmini empilé en gise d'assiette ouahhhahahaa.... désolé d'avoir "pollué" ton poste .... tu vois je m'absente quelque mois et quand je reviens ça dis toujours autant de connerie... qu'est ce que tu veu... :rateau:


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

*On est au bar, pas sur un forum technique : le sujet a assez derivé : je ferme.*


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *On est au bar, pas sur un forum technique : le sujet a assez derivé : je ferme.*


 
J'avais toujours rêvé de poster ça


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *On est au bar, pas sur un forum technique : le sujet a assez derivé : je ferme.*



tu va te faire bouler rouge avec des choses comme ça :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui fais la fiabilité d'un os c le noyau et le noyau de 2000 c le meme que celui de NT4
> donc ta quand meme la base de NT 4:rateau:


Rendez-vous dans milles posts identiques


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et critique pas mon 12"



Bah quoi le mien ce n'est qu'un celeron 766 avec un 12" aussi :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tu vois je m'absente quelque mois et quand je reviens ça dis toujours autant de connerie... qu'est ce que tu veu... :rateau:


Ben évidement ! si tu reviens !


----------



## rezba (4 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *On est au bar, pas sur un forum technique : le sujet a assez derivé : je ferme.*




Chouette, un candidat au supplice de l'iPod.  :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi le mien ce n'est qu'un celeron 766 avec un 12" aussi :rateau:



on c'est comprit


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rendez-vous dans milles posts identiques



C'est pas tout a fait les meme post


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tu vois je m'absente quelque mois et quand je reviens ça dis toujours autant de connerie... qu'est ce que tu veu... :rateau:



tu aurai du y rester    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *On est au bar, pas sur un forum technique : le sujet a assez derivé : je ferme.*


 
Et alors, c'est excitant ??

Moi aussi j'adorerais ça...


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout a fait les meme post



tu fais pas toujours les mêmes fautes :rateau:


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on c'est comprit


De toute facon les celeron c de la Crasse 
C'est l'ancien de modernthing
comme quoi elle a aussi eu un PC avant


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu fais pas toujours les mêmes fautes :rateau:



T'en fait jamias toi des fautes d'orthographe tu est parfais vilain parisien
héhé


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon les celeron c de la Crasse
> C'est l'ancien de modernthing
> comme quoi elle a aussi eu un PC avant



avant


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> T'en fait jamias toi des fautes d'orthographe tu est parfais vilain parisien
> héhé


 
moi j'aurais dit parisien di mierda !


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> T'en fait jamias toi des fautes d'orthographe tu est parfais vilain parisien
> héhé



sisi :rateau:


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avant



Oui bon maintenant elle a un mac mais bon elle a quand meme eu un PC
bon je vous laisse tous je dois retourner au cours les petits amis


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aurais dit parisien di mierda !



disponible aussi en PACA :love:


----------



## rezba (4 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il est trop bon marché pour être branché le mac mini, on en verra trop.
> Il aurait fallut qu'il soit à 1500 euros pour qu'il m'intéresse.



Le mac mini à 1500 ¤ ? J'ai déja lu ça quelque part, mais ou ?


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aurais dit parisien di mierda !


ta tout a fait raison sonnyboy
bon cette fois jy vais


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a du aller a la même école



Malheureusement pour moi, surement pas la même année  :hosto:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> ta tout a fait raison sonnyboy
> bon cette fois jy vais



démarrer > éteindre


----------



## jeromemac (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui fais la fiabilité d'un os c le noyau et le noyau de 2000 c le meme que celui de NT4
> donc ta quand meme la base de NT 4:rateau:



bon on vas dire y'a des bases des 2 systèmes, mais ils ont vraiment pris le max de truc que faisait les win9x plutot que winnt qui était vachement plus stable et surtout moins merdique à configurer... ils sont parti d'une bonne idée, regroupé le système entreprise et le système grand public, mais le problème c'est qu'ils ont trop pris de ce qui n'allait pas du grand public.... se sont pas fait chier : copier coller... mais bon .... noyau pas noyau, NT 4.0 etait un système vraiment pas mal, et 2000 est une chianli sans nom !! voila tout ce que j'en retient...


----------



## jeromemac (4 Février 2005)

en tout cas moi le mac mini je le voit bien remplacer toutes les bornes windozienne et iezienne dans les aeroport et autre point d'accés internet... utilisation 100% top !!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

C'est celà, oui... Tiens ça me rappelle quand t'expliquais que OSX était la suite de OS9, t'es toujours dans le même registre de compétence. Zéro.


----------



## MrStone (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est celà, oui... Tiens ça me rappelle quand t'expliquais que OSX était la suite de OS9, t'es toujours dans le même registre de compétence. Zéro.



   :rateau: ça devient bas de plafond par ici 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## fanou (4 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le mac mini à 1500 ¤ ? J'ai déja lu ça quelque part, mais ou ?


bah avec un ecran 20 ' tu dépasses un peu....


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est celà, oui... Tiens ça me rappelle quand t'expliquais que OSX était la suite de OS9, t'es toujours dans le même registre de compétence. Zéro.



OS X est plus basé sur UNIX et linux non????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le mac mini à 1500 ¤ ? J'ai déja lu ça quelque part, mais ou ?



Sur l'Apple store, en poussant la ram, le dd, le superdrive, l'Apple care, le buetooth/Airport, clavier souris... même pas besoin d'acheter un écran !


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> OS X est plus basé sur UNIX et linux non????



tu a besoin d'un cour particulier toi


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a besoin d'un cour particulier toi



bah vi tu sais bien je suis pas un pro APPLE moi chui un pro PC


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> bah vi tu sais bien je suis pas un pro APPLE moi chui un pro PC



ça va pas tarder a changer


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Un PRO Pulsé ?


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas tarder a changer



Bah vi modernthing va bientot finir mon initiation a Apple


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Bah vi modernthing va bientot finir mon initiation a Apple



il restera juste a te commander un mac  oublie pas d'en commander un pour elle


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il restera juste a te commander un mac  oublie pas d'en commander un pour elle




Bah vi mais elle, elle en a deja un donc pas de probleme


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

je pense que ça rame un peu selon elle


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ça rame un peu selon elle


C'est normal il est un peu vieux aussi mais y tourne mieux depuis qu'elle la réinstaller


----------

